# My two big problems summarizing and memorizing



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I realized this last week, because I don't know how to summarize it's difficult to memorize things, because I write down every little detail. I just don't want to leave anything out. I know that we can't possibly memorize everything. I can't just read it once and remember things. 

The teacher says if you read it you should remember. While, not in my case. If I don't make notes as I go, I am in big trouble. I can't remember what I read 30 seconds after I read it. 

How do I improve on these two techniques? 

Does anyone have any study tips for exams? Would you say that the greatest advice would be repeat, repeat, repeat, what you have read in order to remember. Thanks! 

Plus, part of me some of the time is having so much difficulty with my anxiety, I start to believe and I can't keep doing this and I just give up and stop trying for awhile. Once, I realize what I am doing then I start trying again. So this is going to make it very difficult for me to meet my goal of graduating from University one day. Honestly, how do I stay focused instead of being distracted by other things such as going on a website which is really wasting my time? (ATWT) I get obsessive I find about following certain stories. 
I may be trying to distract myself negatively so that I am not thinking about anything else. 
I actually have to pull myself out of this and say "You need to be doing work right now." I guess, that I have alot to work on. At least, I am aware of these issues and if I make a valiant effort and continue to try (something that I have trouble with at times) I can exceed forward.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have different approaches depending upon the material I am studying. If it requires rote memorization (i.e. absolutely no way that you can reason the information), then I

Break up the text into sections like
A
B
C
D

After reading A a few times, I will close my eyes and recall everything in my mind. Then I read B, and I recall A + B. Then C, and A + B + C and so on....

Repeating is the key. Immediately after reading, you may be able to recall everything well but this is just the short term memory at work. You should go through the material in your mind at a later time too. You probably won't recall everything then, that's ok. Just fill the gaps and try again.

Also, (if you are in a rush, which is usually always the case for me) a few hours before a test I find it helps to read through as much of the material as possible once more.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't know if this will be of use to you or not but I was having trouble retaining information from my notes, then I noticed that when I viewed charts and tables from my textbook, I retained more, I think because I was relating the information in terms of a group instead individual pieces of information. Lately, to study for a test, I've been taking my linear notes and grouping things together when it's possible. For instance, for my communication disorders class, I condensed the information into tables with columns for the type of disorder, affected areas, speech characteristics and treatment. It's just alot easier for me to look at one page rather than umpteen pages of notes.

I also found an online flashcard site that has been helpful to me for learning terms and definitions. It allows you to study online and/or print them out.
http://www.quizlet.com


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

Reading is probably the least-effective way to memorize anything, because reading is a passive activity, and the brain isn't working as hard as it could be. Taking notes is better than just reading. Doing exercises, practice quizzes, flash cards, etc., is better than taking notes. And if you have to explain the subject to someone else, you'll remember it for ages.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

SAgirl said:


> The teacher says if you read it you should remember. While, not in my case. If I don't make notes as I go, I am in big trouble. I can't remember what I read 30 seconds after I read it.


I wish more teachers knew that people don't all learn the same way. I have to make notes too, because I can only remember general ideas from what I read; specific details just fly right out of my brain.

Have you taken a learning style test? Here's a short one: http://www.personal.psu.edu/bxb11/LSI/LSI.htm


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have problems memorizing verb and noun form charts. I just have to combine every other method - read it over and over, recopy it, make flashcards, recite it.

For things I just read but still want to comprehend better - like all my literature assignments - I read them out loud. My throat got real scratchy but I clearly recall what I read.


----------

